# POST WORK TECHNIQUE HELP



## quixilver (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,
does anyone know how to achieve this Growing Popular Image Effect on photoshop?
http://www.timtadder.com/
I'm an advertising photographer and I see this post work technique in a lot of advertisements.
It gives almost a fake look, creating good details and a nice depth.
Also if it has a name please feel free to share the information and I will research it till I find it 
Thanks


----------



## ghache (Nov 9, 2010)

alot of post processing,

I am not sure what was done to his pictures but they are heavily modified. 
this is no simple exposure and contrast adjusment here.
You will need some really avanced skills with photoshop to acheve this type of post processing and create pictures with that much details.

Take the soccer picture. I dont think he was standing in the goal while taking the picture. From the angle of the picture, i dont think he could have even taken this with a telephoto. You realise that its mostly "fake".


you got some nice wotk on your website btw!


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry, but Tim's flash web site took way to long to load for me to stick around.


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks very similar to the "Dave Hill" effect. There are lots of how-tos on the net, but many of them are just guesses as to what he is really doing. Anyway, I would start by searching on Dave Hill.


----------



## quixilver (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you guys.
I know they compare it to the Dave Hill look but is not really the same thing...and also all the tutorials about the dave hill technique are just wrong.
Sometimes I think it could be just a little bit of lucisart but then I realize that there is way more to that.
I would just love to know if there is a name to that technique so I could do more research.
I just don't understand how there are sooo many advertising photographers that are currently using this style and there is nothing on the net to help you out figure it out.


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 9, 2010)

quixilver said:


> Thank you guys.
> I know they compare it to the Dave Hill look but is not really the same thing...and also all the tutorials about the dave hill technique are just wrong.
> Sometimes I think it could be just a little bit of lucisart but then I realize that there is way more to that.
> I would just love to know if there is a name to that technique so I could do more research.
> I just don't understand how there are sooo many advertising photographers that are currently using this style and there is nothing on the net to help you out figure it out.



Trade secrets. Nah... maybe it's our cultures current preoccupation with the graphic novel style. High contrast, directional lighting that creates dark, moody images.


----------



## ann (Nov 9, 2010)

check on lusic art software


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2010)

Google has some results and down a few in ther list is a link to an article you might find of interest.


TIm Tadder effect - Google Search


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 9, 2010)

ann said:


> check on lusic art software



Is this the LucisArt plugin for PS?


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 9, 2010)

You might look here..  Photoshop Top Secret - Photoshop Training


HTH


----------



## TrumanPhotography (Nov 29, 2010)

I have done it, maybe not quite as good as Dave Hill, or Gray Land, but I have made some pretty neat Post Photos... It would be impossible to tell you how on the internet. But I can tell you that First you have to start with the Photo you want in your head, than start photographing all that will go into it... A lot of what you shoot you make two or three copies of and then start with High Dynamic Passover Sharpness on some and then comes the work... Lots of Filters,,, & Many, Many layers blending to the final photo.. You really have to want this to go through all that for one photo..


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 3, 2010)

If its selling for big bucks its worth the work, if not, forget it. H


----------



## Arch (Dec 3, 2010)

This is actually more "Jill Greenberg effect" and has more to do with lighting than Dave Hill....

Here is another link on the lighting:
Jill Greenberg lighting setup and lighting diagram | Lighting For Photo

Your welcome


----------



## quixilver (Dec 4, 2010)

Arch said:


> This is actually more "Jill Greenberg effect" and has more to do with lighting than Dave Hill....
> 
> Here is another link on the lighting:
> Jill Greenberg lighting setup and lighting diagram | Lighting For Photo
> ...



WOW thanks a lot that was awesome!!!
Do you know how much post work was done for that photo?
thanks again!


----------



## daarksun (Dec 9, 2010)

You can do these affects with different software. Topaz can be used to create these effects. 

The post work on his images have depended the contract and really brought out the detail and still softened the image without loss. The software can take an image and bring it to the edge a photograph and art work like Tadder's images. 

This image was was done with topaz. It's similar to the style used on some of his images.


----------



## George_lew (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi there moreover I can suggest you to follow this interesting dite full of free tutorials also regarding post production, I found it very useful: Manfrotto School Of Xcellence


----------



## ann (Dec 21, 2010)

which topaz?


----------

